# Thompson Remote with Vizio TV



## jiggysmb (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello I just received a UK remote for my tivo. Works great but the same code that worked with my original remote with my Vizio TV wont work on the UK model (Thompson) remote. Does anyone know any of the codes so I can get my Standby button working?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You'll find the UK codes in the setup menus of a UK Tivo or here
http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/tivotv.pdf
Nothing listed for Vizio - which isn't a brand I've seen in the UK.

You can cycle all available codes


[URL said:


> http://www.uk.tivo.com/AppendixB.pdf]If[/URL] none of the codes listed for your TV work, you will need to do a code search.
> The Remote Control has hundreds of available codes, the correct one for your
> TV might be available, but not listed on the screen for your TV model. Hold
> down the TiVo and MUTE buttons again, then enter code 0999. Point the
> ...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You may also wish to try a new Tivo glo remote control which can learn codes from another remote should it not alreay have the code in it's database.

One UK supplier is at http://www.swanstep.f2s.com/tivo//remote.htm (page down for the glo remote).

Automan.


----------

